# Can steroids change your voice?



## Livebig14 (Sep 2, 2011)

Watch both these videos of Kai Greene.  The first one his voice is completely different than it is in the second one.  Why?

Flex Wheeler Interviews Kai Greene After NY PRO - YouTube

Kai greene eating after win australian pro - YouTube

Its not just these two videos compare the first one to any of his videos and his voice totally changed.  Just curious as to why this happened


----------



## Gfunk (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't really tell but that second video of him eating all that damb food.. good lord..


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah man idn maybe its in my head I just didnt know if there was anything scientific behind your voice changing and gear usage


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 2, 2011)

it would prob lower it if anything


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 2, 2011)

can absolutely cause lower voice in females, can also have the same effect with males but generally to a lesser and less noticeable degree. I've noticed it once or twice when I'm on cycle, but could also just be random occurrences that i mistook for an effect of the gear


----------



## spark (Sep 4, 2011)

It can change a man's voice as well.  Remember when you went thru puberty and your voice got deeper due to the testosterone rising.  The same thing has been noted in adult males when some.men increase their test levels in their bodies with A.S.


----------



## markeemark85 (Sep 4, 2011)

It sure can..made my voice alot higher..Now I talk like a Squeaky high pitch bitch..


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 4, 2011)

markeemark85 said:


> It sure can..made my voice alot higher..Now I talk like a Squeaky high pitch bitch..



ah, the mike tyson effect


----------



## caaraa (Sep 4, 2011)

it would prob lower it if anything


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 9, 2011)

jjust  upped my dose to try and reach barry white levels


----------



## HH25 (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree with spark. Its just like going through puberty. I have noticed a difference when I did my first cycle.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 13, 2011)

Sure can.  I used to sing in a band and give lessons here and there on technique. I did tons of research on this stuff.  But basically when the voice box(larynx) grows and gets bigger, ala puberty, and/or the cords get thicker due to such, of course the tone can get lower.  Think woofer vs tweeter box, or bass strings vs light guitar strings. I guess it could get higher with a fluke...but usually lower due to things generally getting bigger.


----------



## Hwray (Jul 5, 2013)

What everybody forgets is that one of the biggest muscles in your face is your tongue. You take steroids and your tongue will get bigger and your voice will change, never mind what your vocal chords do.


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 5, 2013)

I have noticed my voice has gotten slightly deeper since using AAS. I don't mind though.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 5, 2013)

Gear can definetly change your voice on one of my heavier test tren cycles my voice got very scratchy and sore. When I got off it went away.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 5, 2013)

My voice definitely gets deeper when on cycle. It's very noticeable, sort of raspy sounding.  My one neighbor always asks " do you have a cold ".


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm sure it definately can change your voice, as to what extent I guess that depends on the individual, doses, types of AAS, etc.


----------



## cdan19 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hwray said:


> What everybody forgets is that one of the biggest muscles in your face is your tongue. You take steroids and your tongue will get bigger
> 
> 
> The moral of the stories is, get on gear please you women boys! "And remember you still owe me one months rent." (Kingpin).


----------



## Keat0n (Jul 8, 2013)

I can't imagine how low my voice would be, it's already really low, so if I take testorone, I would have a very deep voice


----------



## KelJu (Jul 8, 2013)

Hwray said:


> What everybody forgets is that one of the biggest muscles in your face is your tongue. You take steroids and your tongue will get bigger and your voice will change, never mind what your vocal chords do.



Is this a troll account. Tell me you didn't just say steroids will deepen your voice by adding muscle mass to your tongue.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2013)

gene simmons is a member here? 

the first guy barely let him talk. sounds to me like a guy just in two very different moods. voice doesn't sound much different.


----------

